# [SOLVED] Horizontal Lines - MS Publisher 2010



## elpasotexas (Jan 13, 2012)

I need to place 20 evenly spaced horizontal lines on a page. I have tried "snap to" and I can't make it work.

Could someone please help?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines - MS Publisher 2010*

What I would do is create a table, get it how you want it with a single column and as many rows as you need. Size it so the lines are how far apart you need them. Then if you go in to table properties, you can modify the border to only show bottom or top and bottom, just don't do the sides and you should have what you need.


----------



## elpasotexas (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines - MS Publisher 2010*

Thanks for your solution djaburg! Exactly what I needed!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines - MS Publisher 2010*

No problem. You can mark your thread closed using the thread tools.


----------

